# O/T Engagement



## Linz_1987 (Dec 29, 2005)

Ok, well I need some advice from you trusty people!

I am 18 (some people might say 'only' 18) But i have been going outwith my boyfriend for 5 years. I was 12, so I wouldnt of known anything about true love back then,But I KNOW I have found theright person for me. I really think he is the only one.

My question is do you think 18 is too young to get engaged?Ofcoursewe would hav a long engagement, But its just thefeeling ofgetting engaged and knowing thatyou aremeant to be. (you can always break engagement)

Please be honest! I dont care what you think about me lol. Juts please tell me and I will think more about it.


----------



## ariel (Dec 29, 2005)

Firstly has he asked you or you guys just talking about it?
There will always be people who say such an age is too young, I say go with your heart.
Do you have parents who you can talk to about it? I mean do you have agood relationship with them to talk about it over with them?

I always say trust your heart. If you are unsure don't do it.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Dec 29, 2005)

I am really sure about it all. Im going to talkto him about it tonight but I think I know him enough to know he willsay Yes lol.

But he was joking about it the other day with his mum and she said thatwe are too young to get engaged. And I havent even mentionedit to my parents (too scared lol) But really it shouldnt matter whatyour parents think. I just need some advice badly!


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey there. I guess my advice would have to come from my personal experience...

I have friends that have been dating since they were 13, they broke upand got back together, they're engaged now and they're in their mid20's. They're really happy and like you, found each other ata young age.

I on the other hand have dated several people until finding the rightperson now at 26. I found that I didn't know myself wellenough at 18 to really KNOW what I wanted. What I wanted orthought I wanted out of life and love etc. was REALLY different when Iwas 18 than it is now (8 years later). Life changes a lot inyour 20's. 

I'm no expert or anything, I'm just speaking from myexperience. Everyone is in a different situation in life andin the end, following your heart will get you to where you need tobe. But ANY doubts at all, you should wait. 



Good Luck!!

______
Nadia


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 29, 2005)

If it feels right to get engaged, do so, butPLEASE finish your education before you get married and/or havechildren. That's my advice (for what it's worth).

In this day and age, there's PLENTY of time to settle down and have babies later, even into your 30's and 40's. 

If I had married the guy I was dating at 18 (or 23, for that matter), it would have been a mistake. 

Laura


----------



## Linz_1987 (Dec 29, 2005)

Aww thats Ok, none of us want children anyway.Would rather have a house full of rabbits. Lol, we are both doing a 2yr course at college (but he lives about3 hours away fromme), and when we finish we are planning on moving in witheach other somewhere nearer. We have been struggling with along distant relationship but have always got round it. Butif it never works out with us living together we can always break theengagement which is easier than going through divorce! But i reallythink he is the one for me. 

He comes to see me every weekend on the train (a 3 and a half hour journey there and back) I feel so honoured lol. 

Thank you very much for your advice! I will be talking to him about it tonight and we will see.


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 29, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> IfI had married the guy I was dating at 18 (or 23, for that matter), itwould have been a mistake.
> 
> Laura


*shudders* Me too! 

__________
Nadia


----------



## ariel (Dec 29, 2005)

If you are still studying maybe youguys could live together first for a while, you never truly KNOWsomeone until you live with them


----------



## Linz_1987 (Dec 29, 2005)

The most ive done is stay at his housefor a week with just me and him, when his parents went on holiday. Andseemed ok. The only problem was with him leaving the loo seat up! But isee where you are coming from.


----------



## Lissa (Dec 29, 2005)

I was engaged at 18 but never wentthrough with it. Fortunately HE was smart enough to call itoff. I would have married him otherwise. If I had marriedthis man I would have been a battered woman in an unhappy marriage ifnot already divorced. Please be careful and make sure thathe's the one for you. Remember that nothing is going tochange once you get married if bad things are alreadyhappening. Make sure what you both want out of life issimilar. Get everything on the table before you getmarried. Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## pamnock (Dec 29, 2005)

You never know how life will work out.I was married at 17 and 9 months later had my first of 4children.We'llbe celebratingour25th wedding anniversary June '06.:love:



Pam :bunnydance:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 29, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with being engaged younglike 18. Just as long as you are treated right and he is the right man.My husbands parents was 18 when they got engaged and married. 

Congrats if you do get engaged.


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 29, 2005)

I say go right ahead and do it! Getting engageddoes not mean you are actually married yet. It still leaves lots oftime for you both to figure out who you are and what you want.

I agree with Laura tho, finish school before anything because if youdont theres always the possibility you may regret it and blame that onyour marriage.

I also have to agree, moving in with eachother is the only way toreally get to knowsomeone. This may not be possible foreveryone b/c some backgrounds do not find it acceptable. I've been withmy b/f for two years and we are moving in together at the end ofJanuary.Granted I love him to death, marriage is no wherenear on my mind. I have 5 years left of graduate school and to try andsqueeze getting married in that time frame would be insane. HoweverIam really looking forward to just being to start a littlething of our own here and be big kids LOL.

In any case, don;t rush yourself. You love him then get engaged havefun. You dont have to go rushing to the altar b/c if you both truelylove each other and its destined to work you will be together and happyregardless of any rings on your finger. Youre 18 you both have lots oftime to grow with each other and find out things about yourselvespersonally and each other!

I do wish you the best


----------



##  (Dec 29, 2005)

*HoneyPot wrote:*


> *Laura wrote: *
> 
> 
> > If I hadmarried the guy I was dating at 18 (or 23, for that matter), it wouldhave been a mistake.
> ...


Shudder??? I just thought of who I was dating when I was 18 and I almost ran screaming from the room in horror. Hahaha..

Seriously though, I think when you meet the right person, youknow. I met mine when I was 21but we didn't getmarried until I was 26. I have a friend that married herchildhood sweetheart at 17 and they just had their 25thanniversary. 

I would definately hope that you both continue with and complete youreducations. Plus, living together first is an excellent wayto get to know each other in ways you never thought possible.And no, I'm not talking in sleazy ways


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 29, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> I say go right ahead and do it! Getting engaged does notmean you are actually married yet. It still leaves lots of time for youboth to figure out who you are and what you want.
> 
> In any case, don;t rush yourself. You love him then get engaged havefun. You dont have to go rushing to the altar b/c if you both truelylove each other and its destined to work you will be together and happyregardless of any rings on your finger. Youre 18 you both have lots oftime to grow with each other and find out things about yourselvespersonally and each other!
> 
> I do wish you the best


Exactly what i would've said.

My younger brother proposed this Christmas. He and my futuresister-in-law are 23 and 24 and have been going out for 4 years.Everyone says they are too young. When it's right, it's right.


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 29, 2005)

I think go with your heart. I don't think itsearly, some of our friends got married 18-20 years old and even hadkids andthey arefine now.

Also my parents got married when they were 20, had me at 23. It will be their 30th anniversary next year.


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 29, 2005)

I think I may be the one big naysayerhere. I have to say that I think that at 18 the majority ofpeople have no idea what they want for their lives. I justturned 27 and I don't even remember what I wanted at 18, but I know itwasn't even close to what I want now. Shawn and I have beentogether for 3 years and are ready to get engaged and married, but weweren't even a year ago, not because I questioned our relationship atall, but because we still had growing to do.

When I was in college, I dated the same person for 3 1/2years. Everyone thought we would get married. Hismother made us promise not to make any decisions before we were 25,because she said we wouldn't even know who we were untilthen. I have to say, had we moved forward with anything then,it would have been the biggest mistake of my life. I look atour relationship now and think WOW! What in the world was Idoing? I changed so much during our relationship andsince. I started dating Shawn when I was 23 and I am adifferent person since then, but we have grown together, so itworks. But I really don't think I knew what I wanted fromlife until I was 25 and I know some 25 year olds who still don't know.

I'm not trying to say that you haven't met the person for you, but ifhe really is the person for you, then he will still be there, waitingto be engaged and marry you, when you are older and have gone throughschool and had more time to mature and grow together. I'malso not trying to say that marriages don't work when people are reallyyoung when they get married. My parents were 20 and 21 whenthey go married and they lived the till death do we part portion oftheir vows. 

This is strictly your decision and I believe that it's a very personalone. Whatever you decide, good luck and I wish you all thebest.

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 29, 2005)

I agree with Jen on that. See I never datedanyone until I turned 22. I met a few guys had one b/f for 2 monthsuntil he cheated on me. So broke it off with him and few months later Imet DJ on yahoo. I knew that he was for me all for me and 3mos later heproposed to me and got married 2 yrs later. It will be 4yrs on April27th and I am very happy that he is the man of my life. Follow yourheart not what you see.


----------



## bunnytopia (Dec 30, 2005)

my parents have been together since they werevery young, they had their 1st child at 16 married at 17 had me at 18!i was 19 wen me and my partner got engaged, we had had a 7 and halfyear engagement and got married last feb, we now have our 3rd child onthe way!! follow your heart age isnt an issue as long as you are trulyhappy!


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm not sure what to say, and I'm certain thatyou will make your own decision based on what you want to do ratherthan what people on this board will say, all I will say is good luckwith everything and let us know what happens. Nobody willjudge you either way.


----------



## bunnyslave (Dec 30, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> I think I may be the one big naysayer here. I haveto say that I think that at 18 the majority of people have no idea whatthey want for their lives. I just turned 27 and I don't evenremember what I wanted at 18, but I know it wasn't even close to what Iwant now. Shawn and I have been together for 3 years and areready to get engaged and married, but we weren't even a year ago, notbecause I questioned our relationship at all, but because we still hadgrowing to do.
> 
> When I was in college, I dated the same person for 3 1/2years. Everyone thought we would get married. Hismother made us promise not to make any decisions before we were 25,because she said we wouldn't even know who we were untilthen. I have to say, had we moved forward with anything then,it would have been the biggest mistake of my life. I look atour relationship now and think WOW! What in the world was Idoing? I changed so much during our relationship andsince. I started dating Shawn when I was 23 and I am adifferent person since then, but we have grown together, so itworks. But I really don't think I knew what I wanted fromlife until I was 25 and I know some 25 year olds who still don't know.
> 
> ...



(coming into this post kinda late... sowwy!)

I think you have gotten many great replies for both sides of yourdecision. But I have to agree with Jen's post more thananything when she wrote:

*I'm not trying to say that you haven't met the person for you, butif he really is the person for you, then he will still be there,waiting to be engaged and marry you, when you are older and have gonethrough school and had more time to mature and growtogether.*

I met my current bf when I was 18 and we dated throughout college,growing together, maturing together but still able to give each otherthe space for individual growth. I have been with himfor8 years and we are planning to get engaged (eek!can you believe it Ann??! ssshhh! don't wanna jinxit though!), but just as Jen said, if you are meant to marry the personat 18, he/she will be there at 25and evenif its nota steady relationship all those years, you will be able to find eachother again if the fates allow.

May I ask one question? What is *your* reasoning for getting married?

(really think about it for a while before you answer yourself)

If your answer is to "live together", then I just wanted to expressthat (JMO) that living together before marriage is a personalchoice. I have lived with my bf for 4 years now... and I haveno doubts that I want to marry him. We have survived livingtogether, knowing all the quirks, and sharing financialresponsibilities. The experience has given me a greatunderstanding of what married life can be too. 

I still have many things I want to accomplish in my life. Iplan to attend vet school next year and he plans to attend gradschool. At 26 I am still learning what I want to do with mylife, but I feel that I know more than I did at 18 to make all theimportant decisions now.

In the end, the decision is yours. Best of luck ... ((HUGS)) 


PS - what does O/T mean?


----------



## AmberNBuns (Dec 30, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote: *


> I think I may be the one big naysayer here.
> 
> I'm not trying to say that you haven't met the person for you, but ifhe really is the person for you, then he will still be there, waitingto be engaged and marry you, when you are older and have gone throughschool and had more time to mature and grow together. I'malso not trying to say that marriages don't work when people are reallyyoung when they get married. My parents were 20 and 21 whenthey go married and they lived the till death do we part portion oftheir vows.
> 
> ...


I am with Jen as well. Speaking from personal experience - 

I met my husband in school. We were friends from age 15. We decided wewere a couple when I was 19. I *knew* he was great for me.

When I was 20, we got engaged.But over the nextcouple of years we went through A LOT of rocky times. I mean, A LOT. Webroke our engagement before a year passed.

We grew up and learned so much about compromise and respect and trust.Four years later, we were looking back together and we saw just howdifferent we were then. 

I am 25 now and our one year anniversary is tomorrow. I TRUELY believethat had we been married too soon, we would have definately divorced,and going through that would likely have been too much. If we divorcedI don't think we would be together today.

We lived together for almost 6 years before we had learned enough abouteachother to know we could do it forever. I am old fashionedin many ways, but I do believe that there is something to be said forliving together before you commit. Marriage is still sacred -and hopefully you only plan to do it once. But you will never learn thethings that will _define_ your relationship if you live togetherfor 7 days here and there.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Dec 30, 2005)

I phoned him up last night and asked him what hethought about it. We are going to have a long talk about it when hecomes over Sunday. But he did say yes otherwise. I am sopleased, but Im not sure what my parents are going to think about it. 

It really feels like he is the one. I couldnt imagine life without him.

And even if it doesnt work out, we can always get un-engaged lol. But hopefully it wont end.

I was talking to my friend about it today and she got engaged at 19 andit only lasted 2 months. She said she really regrets itbecause everybody uses it against her. And saying she was tooyoung to know. 

But really you only live once so why not give it a shot?

Thannk you all for your help and opinions. I realise now that you should really just follow your own heart.


----------



## bluebird (Dec 30, 2005)

Im not going to say your too young,i got marriedat 19. we are still married over twenty years later.No matter how muchyou love each other marraige is not easy.make sure you discuss all thebig issues while you are engaged.How many children you both want,whatreligion they are being brought up as.how chores are going to bedivided.whether or not you are going to work while you are raising yourkids.how will they be disiplined. money is the biggest reason peoplefight.i do agree get your education first.bluebird


----------



## Linz_1987 (Dec 30, 2005)

Thankyou! We are planning on having a realy longengagment because we both have to finish college first, and atleastlive with each other for 2 years. So we arent going to rush intoanything. 

I appreciate everybodys replies and have read everybodys thinking aboutall of them carefully. I have listened to you all. 

We are going to have a long talk first, and then I will get back to you all with the news!


----------



## Lissa (Dec 30, 2005)

Follow your heart.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok News!

I asked him the big question (reallyHE should of!) on the29th December. We bought our rings yesterday so its official

He told his parents last night so there is no looking back now lol. They were strangely over the moon about it.

I just have to tell my parents now and im wetting myself!:?Help! I dont know how to tell them. I dont think they willbe mad about it, probually the same as his parents. But im still scaredto tell them.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 30, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> I just have to tell my parents now and im wetting myself!:?Help! I dont know how to tell them. I dont think they willbe mad about it, probually the same as his parents. But im still scaredto tell them.



Congrats! You could always do what I did- I told my parentsover the phone. Hi Mom, schools going fine, my brother'sstill alive (he never calls her), and I'm engaged. Yes, youheard me right. No, we're not planning a date yet.Now sit down and breathe a little.

And James' parents didn't know for like two months. Wefinally called and told them because we were going there for Easter andpreferred to have his mom get franticly (sp?)excited while weweren't there. LOL!


----------



## alfie and angel (Jan 30, 2006)

If you tell yourparents in the way you told us which showshow sensible and mature you're being about it then I'm sure they couldbe nothing but over the moon!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm just now seeing this thread and I want to say "Congratulations".

I was a month away from my 19th birthday when Art &amp; I gotmarried. At 18 &amp; 20, we thought we "knew it all"...haha. He was the only man I ever dated (and is the only man Iever kissed). Yes...I do come from a conservative background!

Anyway - it will be 27 years this August. We didn't know whowe were then or who we wanted to be....but we grew together and grew uptogether. One thing we had going for us (besides our mutualfaith) is the fact that we were willing to support each other inwhatever we wanted to try. We're still that way...which ishow I got into rabbits...he knew with an empty nest, I needed someoneto nurture...and he helps me with them too.

My point is- it is possible to get engaged or married young and growtogether. I think the fact that you've been dating for awhile is a good thing. Art &amp; I met in September of 78and married 8/9/79....yes..that was sort of fast.

Anyway - CONGRATULATIONS! 

Peg


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 30, 2006)

When I met my husband back on October 20th of2000 we dated for 3 months and on Christmas eve he popped the question.Ours was right quick. But I knew that he was the one andsodid his parents. His mom was thrilled and excited tofinally have at least one child do right by his parents. My parentskept saying that it is just a promise ring and you will leave him.Ummmmmm not we will be married for 4 years on april 27th adn beentogether for alomst 6 years


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 30, 2006)

:colors:I know I advised on waitingbut I am very excited for you! You are the only one that can tell whatis right for you, and with all the input I know you made an informeddecision.

I don't know if you will experience the same thing over there, buthere, over and over we kept on hearing people talking negatively aboutmarriage (all of them middle aged guys, BTW :?) _"what did you go anddo that for?" "Bye bye happiness..." "Now she'll stop puttingout..."_ you name it, We've heard it.

All I can say to all that garbage is DON'T LISTEN to that junk. Yourmarriage is all about what you make it. It takes effort and compromisefrom both. And with effort, compromise, communication AND TRUST, it isso incredibly rewarding! Be happy, tell him you love him as often as itoccurs to you, and thank him for being there for you. That's my(abridged) recipe for harmony, and it has worked for me for 7 years (1married).

:elephant::bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance::elephant:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jan 30, 2006)

Aww thankyou all! You are all so sweet and tell the cutest stories! 

I am hoping it will go alright, infact I know it will butI am just scared to tell them.I dont know why.

He really feels like the one. He has been my first ever boyfriend for 6 yrs this year! And we also have grown up together.

We had a bit of trouble with Ians ring, as his knuckles are too big,but once it gets past the knuckle it fits perfectly. The women in theshop insisted that it was fine, but trying to get it off wasa night mare and made his finger turn blue! So he has to take it backto the shop and get the next size up. We agreed that it would b ourvalentines presents from each other, and we are only getting a card.

My ring cost double as what his cost me. I feel really bad lol

Oh well, off to work now. Might tell my mum when she is taking me in the car  Just hope she doesnt crash it! lol


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 30, 2006)

Do you have pictures of the rings? I loveengagement rings and wedding sets! You should post a picture of the twoof you together! We want to see the happy couple.


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 30, 2006)

*bluebird wrote:*


> Im not going to say your too young,i got married at 19. weare still married over twenty years later.No matter how much you loveeach other marraige is not easy.make sure you discuss all the bigissues while you are engaged.How many children you both want,whatreligion they are being brought up as.how chores are going to bedivided.whether or not you are going to work while you are raising yourkids.how will they be disiplined. money is the biggest reason peoplefight.i do agree get your education first.bluebird


You know, we actually did discuss who will wash dishes, what religionwe will follow and how many kids we will have, but when we got married,everything was completely different from what we discussed. Not bad, wejust had different problems. I think you can't discuss everything andeven if one person promises to wash dishes, he/she may not do aspromised, lol.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 30, 2006)

Many congratulations :elephant:. Good luck on telling your parents - I am sure they will be delighted!

Jan


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hmmm for some reason my mum wasnt that bothered at all, and went straight on to talking about our next door neighbour getting married next month. I also dont think she has told my dad or sister yet either as they havent said anything. 

I suppose they just were really ready for it and knew it would happen soon enough.

Anyway here is a picture of my ring!







( http://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/detail/R/4457110/N/0/?Ntt=4457110&Ntk=ALL )

And Ian's ring isnt even on the website! :shock:Will have to get a picture soon!


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 1, 2006)

Beautiful ring, Linz! And very cute pic too 

Jan


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hmm I was actually thinking...

Who use to watch the Moomins when they was little? I could of sworn them two in the picture were suppose to be brother and sister? lol


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Feb 1, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Ok, well I need some advice from you trusty people!
> 
> I am 18 (some people might say 'only' 18) But i have been going out with my boyfriend for 5 years. I was 12, so I wouldnt of known any thing about true love back then,But I KNOW I have found the right person for me. I really think he is the only one.
> 
> ...


 


(also late...)

wow. 12. My husband and i have been together since i was 14.. i thought that was a long time... 

That said.. we also got engaged when i was 14. We knew we never wanted to be without one another. Plus, like you said, you can always call off an engagement. My husband and i got married about 3 months after i turned 18 (my dad's first reaction?: "are you pregnant?"  gee thanks). At that time we'd been together for about 3 years. Now we're going on 7 later this year and our 3 year wedding anniversary is the 19th of this month . 

Just do what you two feel is right for _you._We dont have to live your lives, you do.


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Feb 1, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


>


 

And BTW, Pretty ring and CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Feb 1, 2006)

*bunnyslave wrote: *


> PS - what does O/T mean?


 

I didnt see anyone answer your question...

O/T = off topic.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Feb 1, 2006)

The ring is absolutely georgous. I jsut simply love it. I love white gold and silver. I got a new wedding band my self and so did my hubby. We could not afford buying a nice ring from a good store and we could not wear it after a year getting married.

WE jsut got the new bands last month. Mine is white gold I believe with a few diamonds on it. My hubbys are 2 tone. Gold with silver engraved waves all the way round.


----------



## bunnyslave (Feb 1, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS LINZ_1987! :elephant:

I am so excited for all the engaged couples that are coming out of the wood works! I have 2 friends getting married in May 2 weeks apart and 2 friends that just got engaged too! Its such an exciting time and I hope you and your betrothed are enjoying every minute like me and my bf... errrr... fiance! (I keep forgetting!!)

((HUGS))


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Feb 1, 2006)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> The ring is absolutely georgous. I jsut simply love it. I love white gold and silver. I got a new wedding band my self and so did my hubby. We could not afford buying a nice ring from a good store and we could not wear it after a year getting married.
> 
> WE jsut got the new bands last month. Mine is white gold I believe with a few diamonds on it. My hubbys are 2 tone. Gold with silver engraved waves all the way round.


 

i love white gold & silver too. We couldnt afford 'good' rings either, so we got 'em at Walmart. 10k white gold. got both of them for under $100 :bunnydance:

3 years later they're both still in good shape, and my husband is in construction! we expected that thing to be gone already, lol!

When we do have the money to upgrade i want titanium ::drool::


----------



## KatyG (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi linz, I am coming to this rather late but just wanted to say first of all CONGRATULATIONS!! And tell you I am in a sort of similar situation. I met my boyfriend when I was 17 and I had never been with anyone else. We got engaged when I was 20 and some people did say how could I be sure when I had never been with anyone else. But I just knew. I think some people are just lucky enough to find their soulmate first time round and it would be stupid to throw it away just because it is early on. But I am only 21 now so what do I know!

I would say take it slow though. Don't get prgnant because I do know that any one I know who had a baby really young maybe thinks it might have been better to wait. Me and David are not getting married until I finish university. Make sure you give yourself time to be sure but also make sure to be happy! and don't spoil things by geting too bogged down in doubts, if it is wrong you will realsie in time.


----------



## KatyG (Feb 5, 2006)

Oh and your ring is really beautiful. It is actually a really similar design to mine if you imagine it with one stone rather than three.


----------



## Nessa1487 (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm 18 years old, and I'm married. I have been for close to 3 months now. If you know you have found the right person for you-Then I wouldn't see a problem. Just be sure to bare in mind, marriage is a huge responsibility. I moved 15 hours to be with my husband. I lived in Virginia,and he lives up here in Wisconsin. One of us had to make the sacrifice, so I did, and I do get homesick often, but overall it was worth it.

I'm sure you'll be fine though, and congrats!!! Telling your parents isn't as bad as what it seems..which you understand now I'm sure. lol I was afraid of telling my folks, because they know it would involve one of us to move. But, they took it well, of course they had their concerns. But, now things are wonderful.

Good luck on your marriage!


----------

